# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zweers-Talsma (Holten)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zweers-Talsma

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Maatschap Huisartsen Holten, Holten

Adres: Keizersweg 32, Holten

Website: www.huisartsenholten.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zweers-Talsma*

----------

